# More anus moisture = more gas leakage ?



## glowinowl (Feb 27, 2018)

Last night I was really moist down there and because of that really anxious. Is it true that whenever we are moist down there, we are also leaking gas ?

Also, how do you wash yourself. Whenever I use shower gel I seem to be moist after (tried regular soap also).


----------



## lone_wolf777 (Dec 20, 2017)

In my case, leaky gas and moisture are two separate issues. Controlling one doesn't always affect the other. I'm sure your showering technique is fine. (If this problem could be fixed with showers, this support group wouldn't exist)

The most noticeable difference I've seen revolves around properly evacuating bowels. I try to use the restroom whenever I feel even the slightest urge. Maintaining a healthy diet and eating schedule is helpful too.


----------

